# DSG cooler?



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

The US GTI has a DSG Cooler attached to the transmission for cars in tropical climates. I'm guessing since the weather is so much hotter in these climates, VW/Audi figured it was necessary to provide the DSG with extra cooling.
I'm curious if other VW/Audi models from Europe, that are attached to engines putting out more power, are running the coolers regardless of climate. If so, this may be a worth while investment for those who have the DSG and are heavily modded.
I'd confirm this in ETKA but I dont have the latest and greatest version.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

we have dsg coolers attached.. if you take off the drivers side fog grille or look on the driver side down through the engine bay, you can see it.
the dsg temperature is also regulated by engine coolant.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

I thought this was only installed on DSG's in tropical regions. You're not talking about that big silvery box that's up in the engine bay by the battery on passats, are you?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

let me a take a picture.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

this is the only cooler that i am aware of, i am not sure what you are talking about in the passats.
this is also the only cooler specified in the dsg self study guide.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

I have that too... in the passat its in a different location... or I guess it's just a cooler used for the passat auto trans.
I thought I read and saw something in etka about extra cooling. Also HPA suggests extra cooling when you start increasing power.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

Also, arent the open air grills for the dsg cooler?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

no, the open grille doesnt realy go anywhere. the dsg temperature is regulated by the coolant anyways. i guess what you can do is just increase the heatsinks where the stock one is or direct air from the open fog grilles to that area, im sure it can be done.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

how bout this:
1k0 121 212 B
Additional radiator for vehicle use in warm climates.
Thats where the grills vent.
part 1k0 212 333 A = air guid for vehicles in warm climates. Goes right to it.
40 and 41









Also, Looks like this too.. notes say model automatic
1k0 121 212 c








_Modified by Arin at 9:33 PM 12-12-2007_


_Modified by Arin at 9:48 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

hmm im not sure. could it be an additional oil cooler?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

Yeah, thats what I want to find out. If it is, I may want to get it. Being that I've surpased the factory specs on the DSG, if they have it for other models that are higher than the factory 2.0t, it must have some sort of benefits.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re:*

Following the connections in the drawing it seems that it is auxiliary to the cooling system, and not specific to the DSG unit.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (smd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smd3* »_Following the connections in the drawing it seems that it is auxiliary to the cooling system, and not specific to the DSG unit. 

What's strange though is in the notes it specifies for warm climates and automatic transmissions...
Part 68 above is the DSG oil cooler.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i think what we can do is, buy some kidn of small radiator, and mount it in one of the open fog grilles, and connect it to the coolant input line on the dsg cooler. this will bring cooler coolant into the dsg cooling unit.
think it would work?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

Thats what I'm thinking. It may be a good idea.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What's strange though is in the notes it specifies for warm climates and automatic transmissions...
Part 68 above is the DSG oil cooler.

Right, but if the DSG uses the cars coolant to help regulate temperature, I can see why they'd add it.
Wouldn't it be easier, and more scientific, if someone were to measure the current temps of the DSG fluid and see if there is a need?
Running an extra cooler for the DSG (without some sort of thermostat at least) could cause more harm than good. You want the DSG to achieve it's operating temperature quickly, and maintain it.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (smd3)*

I believe HPA suggested to upgrade the DSG cooling, however I'm not sure if this is what they were talking about. My main goal was to see if this is standard on the R32, TT, etc that are coming off the lots with more power and torque than the 2.0t. If so, then the upgrade would seem logical.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Arin)*

about the extra rad
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2999202
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EL_3grab at 6:31 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*DSG Cooler*

R32 DSG Cooler from
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3002435


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: DSG Cooler (EL_3grab)*

That's nice, and I bet not all that expensive. 
But again, I wonder if there's a thermostat. With a radiator like that the DSG might take forever to get to operating temperature in the winter.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: DSG Cooler (smd3)*

Thank you!
Looks like once my twintercooler is replaced, I'll have to throw back in those factory air dams. 
I'll read up on this later.
Again, thanks for the info


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG Cooler (Arin)*

Arin-
What did you end up doing? I've done some reading but it doesn't seem like there's a clear consensus on whether this is good or bad for the DSG.
Thanks!


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: DSG Cooler (JaxACR)*

If you put more heat energy into the clutches of your DSG, then getting more heat out is a good thing. Consideration to the conditions your vehicle is used in 24/7/365 is judicious however,,, as a cooling system connected to the vehciles radiator will mean the trans also reaches operating temperature faster in colder environments. 
That said, according to the hydraulic schematic, there isn't a whole lot of flow through the cooler, not a lot at all. Before doing this I'd be mouting a sensor into the sump of the DSG and measuring / logging the bulk oil temp first. 
Another option - and one that is a lot more adventurous, but would be more succesful than a different cooler as shown above, would be to add two ports to the trans, and use a seperate electric pump to pull oil from the sump, through an oil/air cooler, then back into the sump. This could be operated via a simple temp sensor as well, such that it only kicked in when needed. 
I know this is what i'd be doing


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG Cooler (Gandalf)*

DSG temp can be monitored in Vag-Com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only thing is, once you log the temps, how do you know what "ideal" is?


----------



## octavia_rs (Apr 9, 2015)

*External oil cooling DQ250 02E*

I think it is possible to put here info about oil external cooling kit for DSG6 02E DQ250 www.ebay.com/itm/121768088185


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

I suggest not using Aluminium -AN couplers for this installation. Use real hydralic hose ends only. Some of these china made -AN stuff are really really poor material. The vibrations from the engine can cause the metal to be exhausted and then they just pop off. Add some poor enginemounts that make the engine jerk, then you also have trouble. This is not a joke. Ive seen many disasters occur from this poor material in some of these couplers lateley. And always mount your cooler on rubber mounts to avoid vibrations spreading via the stiff steel hoses.

peace..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

octavia_rs said:


> I think it is possible to put here info about oil external cooling kit for DSG6 02E DQ250 www.ebay.com/itm/121768088185


These kits DO NOT WORK. Tested time and time again to fail no matter who manufacturers it.
Anyone that runs these kits are doing it for show and not for performance.
The DSG oil pump in the 02E is too small to compensate pumping oil through more lines and an oil cooler core. Also how are you regulating DSG oil temperature with that kit? Where is the thermostat?


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

dubsker said:


> no, the open grille doesnt realy go anywhere. the dsg temperature is regulated by the coolant anyways. i guess what you can do is just increase the heatsinks where the stock one is or direct air from the open fog grilles to that area, im sure it can be done.


Sorry to revive an old thread, but if you add an Aux cooler to the coolant line
TO the exchanger, that would lower the temp somewhat. There are two
coolant lines, one to, then one from. Which one is flow TO the cooler? I have
a 2013 TDI, DSG, is this info in the study guide?


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*OK ?*



dubsker said:


> no, the open grille doesnt realy go anywhere. the dsg temperature is regulated by the coolant anyways. i guess what you can do is just increase the heatsinks where the stock one is or direct air from the open fog grilles to that area, im sure it can be done.


*I've seen and Head this a few Time about the Coolant - Regulating - But what the Hey - Out Motors Run @ 230 Degrees which is Way to Hot for the DSG ? 

*


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting about the COOLER , as most New Coolers - Designed to Flow at Certain Viscosity - which Changes with Oil Temp . . . so Hotter Flows more ..
Cold Flows - close to none . . ( My Concern is with the Oil Loop ) what _*Happens to the Pressurized Oil , when It can't Flow ?

Backs up into the Sevro's ?

More Info need on Oil Cooling Loop !
*_


----------

